# Windows up and down in 2015 Murano?



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I can open windows with the remote but just the front. I can't raise them again which would be super handy if it started to rain.

I discovered in the manual that they can be raised and lowered with the key in the door lock. I tried it and again discovered it only works on the front windows. 

I sort of get the inability to roll up windows by remote. If you don't have line of sight on the car you might hurt someone but if I'm using the key in the door why don't all the windows go up?

Any thoughts on the logic here?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does the owners man. discuss this?? I would be curious to find out the answer to your question too


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

It doesn't seem to but it also doesn't mention that the only windows that can be operated are the front two windows.


----------



## dirlink (Jan 10, 2006)

My 3rd Murano. Always been front windows only operated by key fob or door lock.


----------

